# air cooled hood VS. cooltube for 400 watt



## loolagigi (Jun 27, 2009)

well, whats better?  are they the same?  who likes what?


----------



## loolagigi (Jun 28, 2009)

this is a bump, i can obtain a cooltube, bread tube pyrex.  should i take the time to build it?  or are hoods that are cooled and cooltubes the same?


----------



## MindzEye (Jun 28, 2009)

I like air cooled hoods, the reflective path of the light is spread a lot more even... I havnt ever tried one of the hoods that has a cool tube running through it... Those look pretty cool...

One reason I dont like cool tubes is that you have to take the duct apart to change the bulb...


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jun 28, 2009)

Well the bread tube measure 3 and 3/4 inches while the cooltube is closer to 6 inches so it would obviously have more airflow and cool better. Would this be an issue on your particular grow? I have no idea. I live in a very hot part of the country and couldn't gamble on messing with anything over 250 in a pyrex tube. I'm not saying it wouldn't work for me just not worth the gamble/headache.

As far as cooltube versus aircooled hood, from what i've read, people seem to prefer the aircooled hoods. I think it has to do with the spreading of light. I, myself, have a cooltube and while i like it, the hood it has is pretty lame. In fact i'm prob gonna make another for it in the next few days. 

 I have no experience with aircooled hoods but some searching will get ya some more details/opinions for sure


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 28, 2009)

I run a 400w air cooled hood and I have no complaints, I guess its personal preference.


Criz


----------

